# Mad? Yep! Muscles? Erm....I'll get there!



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Oops forgot to introduce myself before jumping in, anyways Whassup all, been reading this and other forums for a little while now and decided to take the plunge and join the crew:thumbup1: used to train on and off inbetween partying and as we know that really doesn't work, so here I am, gave up smoking, haven't drank in a month and am about to get back into it, spent a sheeet load on all my armory and will be starting next week nice and within my limits but always nudging for more, so that's about the size of it so once again hello to all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

:beer:Cheers and beers (Well whey+waxy maize shakes) for ya pals


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome! What you got in your armoury then geeza?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha, not much :drool:I thought you'd never ask....(Takes deep breath)..... Well for muscle I've got Whey,Casein, Waxy maize, cee, creatine gluconate, beta alanine, citrulline, hmb, leucine, bcaa, eaa, taurine, dribose di pottassium sulphate,aakg,glutamine electrolyle powder, mood support and preworkout I have ,glucoranote,tyrosine,green tea hgw,dmae,alcar,agmatine,pea 500, sleep,vits,antioxidants and recovery, b-complex, vit c, d and e,fish oil, krill oil, magnesium citrate,msm, cissus,6methyluracil,nac,milk thistle, zma, tribulis,coenzyme q 10, rhodiola grapeseed extract, gaba,5htp, 1,3-Dimethylamylamine, extras include, flaxseed powder and psyllium husk for fibre,anabolic pump, huperzine a to get the ol memory back and epi,dplex,pmag,trenavol, megavol, ams pro anabolic kit utt and the lg trifecta stack, as you can see I sold my soul to mp, bp and bbw, but I'm in it to win it, the ph's will be used at a later date maybe in order of trifecta stack-epi,pro anabolic-dplex,pmag then megavol or tren and then stepping up top pinning, there's no guarantee that things will work out anything like this way but just a rough guide for the mo.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Haha, not much :drool:I thought you'd never ask....(Takes deep breath)..... Well for muscle I've got Whey,Casein, Waxy maize, cee, creatine gluconate, beta alanine, citrulline, hmb, leucine, bcaa, eaa, taurine, dribose di pottassium sulphate,aakg,glutamine electrolyle powder, mood support and preworkout I have ,glucoranote,tyrosine,green tea hgw,dmae,alcar,agmatine,pea 500, sleep,vits,antioxidants and recovery, b-complex, vit c, d and e,fish oil, krill oil, magnesium citrate,msm, cissus,6methyluracil,nac,milk thistle, zma, tribulis,coenzyme q 10, rhodiola grapeseed extract, gaba,5htp, 1,3-Dimethylamylamine, extras include, flaxseed powder and psyllium husk for fibre,anabolic pump, huperzine a to get the ol memory back and epi,dplex,pmag,trenavol, megavol, ams pro anabolic kit utt and the lg trifecta stack, as you can see I sold my soul to mp, bp and bbw, but I'm in it to win it, the ph's will be used at a later date maybe in order of trifecta stack-epi,pro anabolic-dplex,pmag then megavol or tren and then stepping up top pinning, there's no guarantee that things will work out anything like this way but just a rough guide for the mo.


 you not got any glyce - x? You wanna get some glyce - x in there.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Glyce? As in Glycerol MonoStearate?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Haha, not much :drool:I thought you'd never ask....(Takes deep breath)..... Well for muscle I've got Whey,Casein, Waxy maize, cee, creatine gluconate, beta alanine, citrulline, hmb, leucine, bcaa, eaa, taurine, dribose di pottassium sulphate,aakg,glutamine electrolyle powder, mood support and preworkout I have ,glucoranote,tyrosine,green tea hgw,dmae,alcar,agmatine,pea 500, sleep,vits,antioxidants and recovery, b-complex, vit c, d and e,fish oil, krill oil, magnesium citrate,msm, cissus,6methyluracil,nac,milk thistle, zma, tribulis,coenzyme q 10, rhodiola grapeseed extract, gaba,5htp, 1,3-Dimethylamylamine, extras include, flaxseed powder and psyllium husk for fibre,anabolic pump, huperzine a to get the ol memory back and epi,dplex,pmag,trenavol, megavol, ams pro anabolic kit utt and the lg trifecta stack, as you can see I sold my soul to mp, bp and bbw, but I'm in it to win it, the ph's will be used at a later date maybe in order of trifecta stack-epi,pro anabolic-dplex,pmag then megavol or tren and then stepping up top pinning, there's no guarantee that things will work out anything like this way but just a rough guide for the mo.


wtf........................


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Glyce? As in Glycerol MonoStearate?


 no. glyce x.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

:lol: Haha, each product has a purpose my friend, I'm a bit of a supplement whore!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I made it up mate.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds good chill I'ts superglutamine with a y carbon chain and is so potent it has to be kept in ice and has a rating of XXX hence GLYCE-X the new super supplement coming to an ug lab soon!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> :lol: Haha, each product has a purpose my friend, I'm a bit of a supplement whore!


a bit of a supp whole? ,i dont use 99% of that list and am sitting at 200lbs 5,9 and 8% body fat .

imo its way way over the top.

what happened to good old food?

suplamentation is one of the last things on my list ...

just my opinion.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Sounds good chill I'ts superglutamine with a y carbon chain and is so potent it has to be kept in ice and has a rating of XXX hence GLYCE-X the new super supplement coming to an ug lab soon!


I want some! Welcome, man and good luck.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I hear ya apple, these are to supplement my diet, a lot of the stuff up there are pre and postworkout, my rough diet will be something like this,

4.00am-50gms whey 100 wms for brekkie

7.00 6 eggs and can of beans

10.00, a can of tuna salad and bagel

13.00, 100/200gms of rice,veg and chicken breast and thigh/leg

16.00, a can of pilchards 100/200gms pasta

18.00, 200gm backed potato and 3/4 100%beef quarter pounders.

20.00, 50gms casein shake with the afore mentioned flaxseed powder and psyllium husk and olive,sesame,fish oil, maybe coconut milk?

But everything is subject to tweaking except the protein.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Chill your "Good luck" sounded like a fairwell to an old pal that was about to embark on a dangerous journey, well I do intend to go to war with the gym weights, all those supplements are liable to play havoc with my digestive system soI've also got digestive enzymes and maybe I should think about buying a industrial strength steel reinforced toilet just to be on the safe side!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Haha, not much :drool:I thought you'd never ask....(Takes deep breath)..... Well for muscle I've got Whey,Casein, Waxy maize, cee, creatine gluconate, beta alanine, citrulline, hmb, leucine, bcaa, eaa, taurine, dribose di pottassium sulphate,aakg,glutamine electrolyle powder, mood support and preworkout I have ,glucoranote,tyrosine,green tea hgw,dmae,alcar,agmatine,pea 500, sleep,vits,antioxidants and recovery, b-complex, vit c, d and e,fish oil, krill oil, magnesium citrate,msm, cissus,6methyluracil,nac,milk thistle, zma, tribulis,coenzyme q 10, rhodiola grapeseed extract, gaba,5htp, 1,3-Dimethylamylamine, extras include, flaxseed powder and psyllium husk for fibre,anabolic pump, huperzine a to get the ol memory back and epi,dplex,pmag,trenavol, megavol, ams pro anabolic kit utt and the lg trifecta stack, as you can see I sold my soul to mp, bp and bbw, but I'm in it to win it, the ph's will be used at a later date maybe in order of trifecta stack-epi,pro anabolic-dplex,pmag then megavol or tren and then stepping up top pinning, there's no guarantee that things will work out anything like this way but just a rough guide for the mo.


Classic!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

lee_ It's gonna be good, I want to leave that gym in smoldering ruins and my muscles screaming "WHYYYYY"


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Jesus tap dancing christ.

Nutrition, hard work and rest will put more muscle on you than any supplement ever will - KNOW THAT

Welcome 

Good to see commitments being made! Good luck bro :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mate, even the greats(loui, arnold, ronnie etc) didnt take that much supplements! Spend the money on steak and eggs!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheers Irish raver, Now all of you have me thinking that instead of supercharging my muscle and mind an overload of all of these supplements may have me drooling and quivering in the corner hallucinating instead!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice avatar


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

C.Hill I already have those supplements, It looks more than it is, many go into the pre and post shakes and the rest are vits and recovery, trust me I'm a food man and food comes before EVERYTHING! These are just my little extra goodies to myself for working so hard recently, had to sacrifice for this so my jove they're going to pay me back in muscle!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheers Dazzza, it's actually a photo and now Im stuck with all of this tippex on my forehead and eyelids.:sad:


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

You are mad lol


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

When reading your posts my eyes open 14% wider and my concentration is forced up by about as many percent as supplements you take!

Sure you didn't forget anything there though?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Haha, not much :drool:I thought you'd never ask....(Takes deep breath)..... Well for muscle I've got Whey,Casein, Waxy maize, cee, creatine gluconate, beta alanine, citrulline, hmb, leucine, bcaa, eaa, taurine, dribose di pottassium sulphate,aakg,glutamine electrolyle powder, mood support and preworkout I have ,glucoranote,tyrosine,green tea hgw,dmae,alcar,agmatine,pea 500, sleep,vits,antioxidants and recovery, b-complex, vit c, d and e,fish oil, krill oil, magnesium citrate,msm, cissus,6methyluracil,nac,milk thistle, zma, tribulis,coenzyme q 10, rhodiola grapeseed extract, gaba,5htp, 1,3-Dimethylamylamine, extras include, flaxseed powder and psyllium husk for fibre,anabolic pump, huperzine a to get the ol memory back and epi,dplex,pmag,trenavol, megavol, ams pro anabolic kit utt and the lg trifecta stack, as you can see I sold my soul to mp, bp and bbw, but I'm in it to win it, the ph's will be used at a later date maybe in order of trifecta stack-epi,pro anabolic-dplex,pmag then megavol or tren and then stepping up top pinning, there's no guarantee that things will work out anything like this way but just a rough guide for the mo.


Fvcking hell lol, i have BP basic whey (cheapest crap in europe) and a tub of multi vits lol..


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

@Madmuscles, dont worry about your sup armory if anyone said they havent tried out a few sups or bought more than they intended they'd be lying. Shouldnt feel bad or make excuses for it


----------

